

Batteries not included - quizbiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/19/magazine/19car-t.html?pagewanted=1

======
ffernan
The lithium ion batteries need more work. Top Gear on BBC America was testing
the new Tesla, and the think completely sucked!

I think the new hydrogen powered Honda holds a lot of promise, and so does the
air car!

